# My pigeon is quacking!



## stella (Jun 10, 2004)

Hello! I brought in a beautiful pigeon today that was shivering on my patio in the middle of a terrible rainstorm. I know she can fly because she's a regular here, and she also flew straight up to the perch - maybe she just got too wet??? She's not shivering now, and is eating and drinking.

Anyway, I have a male pigeon in a cage on one side of the room - he's doing the macho dance and cooing away, she is on the opposite side of the room answering with a noise that sounds like quacking (wak-wak, wak-wak).

I have heard this noise on my patio in the past few weeks and thought "Mercy, now I'm drawing ducks", but they were never there when I looked - it's the same noise this new bird is making now.

Is this a regular sound for pigeons, or have I found myself an impersonator?


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Does it sound like she is trying to coo? I find that young pigeon who are loosing their squeak and trying to coo sort of make a quacking sound. 

Julie


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Young pigeons change to a quack between the squeaking stage and the cooing stage, as their voice breaks.

John


----------



## stella (Jun 10, 2004)

Thank you so much for your replies. I don't have too much experience with baby pigeons, and I didn't know about this noise - it's cute! 

My two birds stayed up the _entire night _ talking loudly to each other; by the crack of dawn, the newer pij was also strutting back and forth on the the perch - does this mean it's a boy?

The rain here has been torrential, so I plan on keeping this lovely bird inside until the weather breaks, and then see if he/she would like to rejoin the flock outside. I doubt he/she will want to stay, but if it does, and it turns out to be a boy, could I put him with my other male or will they fight?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*the newer pij was also strutting back and forth on the the perch - does this mean it's a boy?*
There is a good chance it means h/s has had enough of this confined living & is ready to take flight.  You are wise to keep the little one out of the weather though. 

*could I put him with my other male or will they fight?*
I have heard pro & cons on this, however, If you decide to see if they will get along, I would suggest placing *both* pigeons in a different cage at the same time. I do know there can be some problems if a new pigeon is introduced to another that has established it's space. It seems they view this as the new pigeon being an intruder & take offense at it. This most certainly is not a given, but something to think about. 
I would also make the transition when you are going to be home, so you can oversee what takes place & will be able to act on any negative behavior immediately.

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## stella (Jun 10, 2004)

Thank you Cindy, I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

I have placed "quackers" (as opposed to squeakers) in my aviary and they have strutted and postured and crowed so much that I was convinced that they were male, until there was an egg!

At that age their feathers may not be waterproof, so they can become waterlogged and unable to fly. 

Cynthia


----------



## bird_14 (Jul 4, 2003)

*grunt*

since where talking about noises my mated pigeons often (GRUNT) at each other when i'm in the loft? Is that teritorial or what


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi,

Yes the grunting could be a warning sign of danger or it could be territorial and meaning "Stay away" if the bird also twitches his wing or flight feathers slowly while noding and feeling/looking all tense.

Moaning though is different and that could also happen with a wing twitch or nod which is not a bad sign at all, mates often communicate like this.


----------

